# Non-perishable foods on board



## J (Jun 11, 2015)

Looking into permissible food items onboard, I could only find that small quantities of perishable items are allowed for at-seat consumption. As my prospective trip would be about a twenty-hour ride to a part of the country where I would not have convenient access to a car, I wanted to know if one or two fairly large Tupperware containers with granola bars, dried fruit, etc. would be allowed in carry-on or check baggage or if I should plan to make such purchases after arriving. Thanks in advance for any help, ^_^


----------



## Ryan (Jun 11, 2015)

Yep, if they fit in your bags, they'll be fine.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jun 11, 2015)

Yep, back in the day when Hubby and I rode coach across the country, I have taken dried fruits, nuts, granola bars, chocolate bars, wrapped individual cheeses, crackers & tinned spread or tuna, carrot sticks, apples & oranges, even smoked oysters (oh, the luxury!) to eat at my seat. Never a problem, except if you have tins of seafood, some neighbors may be offended by the odor. Mine mostly just looked like they wanted some too, LOL.

Just put plenty of paper towels on your tray table, and don't make or leave a mess.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 11, 2015)

You can bring any food/snack items onboard with you. The only restriction is that you can't bring and consume them in the café car or Dining Car. (The upper level of the Sightseer Lounge is OK, but not the lower level - where the café is.)


----------



## shelzp (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd probably take a few bottles of water along to save from having to buy on board.


----------



## Ryan (Jun 12, 2015)

Free water is available from taps in the cars.


----------



## NW cannonball (Jun 12, 2015)

The onboard tap water is OK. I usually bring a couple liters of hometown tap water (or LA, or NY, or SEA tap water)

And the food doesn't have to be dried fruit - a few fresh bananas or mangoes or apples or oranges or a bunch of grapes is totally OK also.

Dispose of the peels properly and don't slobber and drool, you'll find no worries.

A dozen raw oysters -- naah.


----------



## seat38a (Jun 12, 2015)

On the Empire Builder, I saw everything including people with their own electric kettle cooking up instant noodles to the Amish with their Amish type food. I think you will be fine as long as it does not stink up the coach. Go to the store and bring a 12 pack of water. For the cost of 1 bottle on the train, you get a case of 12.


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2015)

Water weighs 8 lbs per gallon (128 fl oz), or 1 lb per 16 fl oz bottle of water.

So 12, 16 fl oz bottles of water weighs more than 12 lbs when the sparse weight of the plastic bottles are added.

Add a bit more weight if you decide to haul the 12 pack packaging aboard too.

If they are 16.9 fl oz bottles add another lb.

I take 2 stainless steel cups.

An 8 oz stainless steel wine glass that fits the Coach car water dispensers, but sometimes those dispensers are really slow.

And a 20 oz stainless steel backpacking cup with a collapsible handle for holding hot contents.

I use the 20 oz cup and my immersion heater to make hot water for coffee, hot chocolate, soup. I get water for the 20 oz cup in the restrooms.


----------

